# Meredith Manor International Equestrian Centre



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything about this school? Gone there or anything?!
I am very interested in looking into it, I have requested information and my mom and I are thinking of a train trip to go see it when we havea free time. I would be able to take my horse  
I am intrested in the Teaching program, equine masage program, Training I-VI, and they have a class for dressage and jumping and showing and so much more. I am very very intrested! But doing all my reserch first and make sure this is what want and all by the way its in PA USA.
Here is the website.

Meredith Manor: Equestrian Career College / Vocational School

THANKS!
Sammii


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I've heard of it. Its seems really good and I like the way its all horse-orientated and I was actually saving up my money to go there, but then I heard of a lovely little thing called a 'working student.'  But if I ever did go to college I would go there.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I feel like there should be a sub forum just for Meredith Manor there's so many posts about it o.o 
If you search from them, you should get a good view of it. Personally, I think they are overpriced and you don't get what you pay for at all. If you go, get your own housing so you dont end up living in a bus or anything else they think is housing. 

If you decide to go to school for horses (a whole nother thread) there are much better schools and some graduates on here from them that can vouch for them


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah I tried to bea working student up in Canada, but I didnt like how I felt like it was just workand not fun, I was running around for the trainer 24/7 and the other working students werent really socail. But I didnt learn a few things


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Have you looked at Delaware Valley College DELAWARE VALLEY COLLEGE | Equine Studies or Centenary College Centenary College: Equine Studies?


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

THey have farrier classes. Im very interested lol. But I think I could go somewere else, closer, and have to pay less. I like the idea of being a message therapist for horses, but I know there are courses alot shorter then a semester. Does the school even offer degrees?

I dont think its in PA... The website says WV. You live in WA right? There are probably schools closer to you and just as good.

If I wanted a career in riding I would look for a working student program, maybe even a few different place in the country and different riding styles. And I would buy ALOT of lessons. Maybe even a few per week. I would probably buy and retrain some project horses for resale. IMO I'd rather buy time with a trainer then pay all that additional overhead you get with college, if I was going to be a trainer. Plus in college you're not really proving yourself to the world. You dont get a good rep for just going to a certain college, you get a good rep from your clients via word of mouth, and your show record. 

I dont think any trainer I've even had that was good has a degree in equine studies. Most of them did bio or prevet, or something totally nonrelated. Most of them did have years of riding/showing experience they got on their own. 

If you do want to go there, make sure you're taking some business classes.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

I know about Meredeth Manor and even looked into going to it at one point. I've heard a mixture of both good and bad things about it. I suggest that you locate a few people that went through their program, both people that graduated from it and people who dropped out. Ask them what they thought of their experience. 

I ended up going to William Woods University in Fulton, MO for their Equine Science degree (they also have an Equine Business degree). I did not graduate from there though. I dropped out because I was not getting enough hands on experience there as I needed and is was VERY expensive. It is an Ivy League school. In my opinion, William Woods is Best for someone that is already successful in the horse industry with lots of showing experience already and wants a comprehensive education that covers the whole spectrum of the horse industry. That is not me. 

I ended up getting a working student position (or and internship as they call it) at a Dressage training place in Indiana. That is really the best way to go, get a job working somewhere with horses, even if you don't get paid you won't have to pay anything yourself (I did not get paid, but I got free room and board). I was there for only 7 months and I learned more in that span of time then I had in the previous three years combined. Right now I am looking for another internship or apprenticeship program. Hopefully a paid one this time since I have more experience now. 

Just because you pay for a education program does not mean it will be the best training you get. I HIGHLY suggest you keep looking for a working student position. There are lots of them out there if you look in the right places. If you want to be a horse trainer, a college degree really is not that important. Experience is what matters (and the people you know play a HUGE part in your success).

I'm not trying to turn you off from Meredeth Manor, I did not go there myself. I'm just telling you what I wish someone had told me before I got piled with $10,000 in student load debt (and that was for only one semester). Get out there and ride as much as you can, find a trainer you like and work for them. Most trainers are willing to work something out as far as a working student situation goes. It's not all fun and games. Its a lot of hard work and some days you just won't like it. That's the truth. But most days you will love it. If you just want to have fun with horses then don't make them your career, because everyday is not fun. But in my opinion, it is the most rewarding career in the world.

Check out YardandGroom.com There are a lot of working student jobs posted there.

Good luck! Keep chasing your dreams, work hard and you'll reach them. 

Jubilee


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd recommend Findlay University in Ohio to be honest. If I ever went to uni, I'd be going to Findlay.



> I think they are overpriced and you don't get what you pay for at all


There are SO many people who are jobless, looking for horse jobs, that have graduated from MM. Honestly, I've seen pictures of the place, and I wouldn't go there for basic lessons let alone spend huge money for college courses.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

yardandgroom is a great site!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I feel like there should be a sub forum just for Meredith Manor there's so many posts about it o.o
> If you search from them, you should get a good view of it. Personally, I think they are overpriced and you don't get what you pay for at all. If you go, get your own housing so you dont end up living in a bus or anything else they think is housing.


Please don't get offended. Nothing directed to you. Posting what went thru my mind when I saw the site. Its only my opinion ok 

I couldn't agree more. I havent heard any actual reviews from students but was absolutely horrified when I saw the pictures of their campus, barns and students quarters look like. YIKES! I would be afraid to show even half of those photos on the web.
I was even more horrified when I saw how much they are charging for the quality of the dorms and facilities(again YIKES!).

Even if their program is mind blowing, you would be working and living in a dump.

I suggest looking somewhere else, I'm sure there way better programs near you that cost the same if not maybe even better priced. Good Luck!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a friend that is currently a student there. She loves it but... I have to say... She came back and showed with us over the Thanksgiving holiday and her riding has gone downhill... In my opinion...


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Those dorms arent that bad...  The bus ones are probably the size of some of the of the dorms at DelVal or PSU.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

NordicJuniper and I want to go to Centenary Collage. =]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

sillybunny11486 said:


> Those dorms arent that bad...  The bus ones are probably the size of some of the of the dorms at DelVal or PSU.


It's not the size that matters but the quality. The ones you just referred to, look like an abandoned trailer from a movie thriller.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Some of them are old closets turned into rooms. They're pretty cold. But I think I would rather live in a building then a bus hehe.


----------

